# GoHero's Licensed 2001: A Space Odyssey 1/6 Dave Bowman w/Pod



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I'd STRONGLY suggest slipping on a pair of Depends before clicking on the link below (a drool cup might also be necessary):

http://i.toynewsi.com/g/index.php?mode=view&album=09_NYCC/Go_Hero&pic=301.jpg&dispsize=800&start=0

And standing right next to the Crabbe Flash, natch.

Supposedly there's a 1/6 scale Harryhausen Cylcops at NYCC too. Haven't seen it yet.

GoHero is a relatively young company that hasn't released it's first figure yet (Buck Rogers). How'd they snag the 2001 license?

Maybe there are Moonbuses and Space Clippers in our future yet...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Whoops. It is of course 2001!

Toy News International's NYCC GoHero page HERE:

http://i.toynewsi.com/g/index.php?mode=album&album=09_NYCC/Go_Hero&dispsize=800&start=0


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Having gotten rid of most of my old action figures I'm not looking to acquire any more. 

Well, maybe just this once... 



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you sure those are 1/6 figures? Because if that's a CC Space Pod behind him that figure's a smaller scale, more like 1/9 or 1/12.










_Nice_ likeness of Dullea though.

Later note:found their website, no mention of the Pod or Bowman but it does look they do only 1/6 figures. I'm kinda curious about that Pod now.

http://www.goheroshop.com/Shop_home.php


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I don't believe that's one of Scott's Alexander's resin Pod builds. I could be wrong, but I believe it's a new, larger 1:6 scale Pod.

Speaking of Scott, I seem to recall him telling me he was involved in bringing the new "2001" suits to market. If memory serves, he mentioned there would be a Pod available in the same scale.

Scott's a member here, and I'll see if I can get him to clarify what we're seeing in the posted images.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> I don't believe that's one of Scott's Alexander's resin Pod builds. I could be wrong, but I believe it's a new, larger 1:6 scale Pod.
> 
> Speaking of Scott, I seem to recall him telling me he was involved in bringing the new "2001" suits to market. If memory serves, he mentioned there would be a Pod available in the same scale.


I had a similiar conversation with him, he didn't mention anything about a Pod, but was at the time(last year) was trying to get all three of the 1/6 suits previously released by Twinch back on the market. There was a lot of hassle involved though,Twinch didn't deliver on a lot of the pre-orders they accepted, and the few people that did receive a Bowman, Poole, or Floyd suit weren't happy with the quality control. Needless to say, Twinch's reputation was already pretty bad with 2001 fans, and Scott thought at that time it seemed unlikely the deal would progress to anything iirc.

It's hard to tell conclusively from the angle of that picture, but I agree it's probably not Scott's 1/12 Pod. I am curious whether he's involved in this, based on the accuracy of the Pod and Suit it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I was lucky to have gotten one of the Twinch Clavius suits back in the, what, late 90's? I know a lot of guys got stiffed, but for some reason I got lucky.

I may be mistaken with regard to Scott's involvement with the production of the Pod seen in the images, but it certainly wouldn't surprise me to learn he had a hand in it. At least we can agree the miniature shown _not_ one of Captain Cardboard resin kits.

I seem to have misplaced Scott's email addy, but I'll shoot him a PM and see if he can shed any light on the matter.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Scott *is* working on a 1:6 scale pod, but I don't think that's an example of it as it's missing some details I've seen that he's incorporating in the larger Pod. I could be totally wrong about this, of course ...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Scott posted this over on the RPF...



CaptCBoard said:


> Yes, it is true, I did act as an advisor on this project. The display is actually the Twinch Squad suit, with the custom head. The company got a license to do likenesses of Dullea dnd Lockwood and I think they are working on a head for William Sylvester as well. Their intention was to have the actual prototypes of the red and yellow suits at NYCC, but the Chinese New Year delayed the factory getting ready in time. They asked if I had something I could loan them to complete the display, so I got this Pod ready for them.
> 
> I know they are going to make many corrections to make the suits more accurate, including better hands!
> 
> Scott


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! Those look nice! Betcha it'll be out of my price range, but I'd love to have something like this for my 1/6 figure display - which is currently in storage. I don't have anything as kewel as this, but would love to get it.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

How about the 1/6 scale Cyclops from 7th Voyage? Sheer madness...I'd love to know what that pod is going for. I want a Sinbad and a skeleton warrior or two too...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The figure is nice but that Pod is what I am focused on- I hope that is released as well. I have an UnBuilt CC pod which was a grail kit- just waiting in the long line of projects to be dealt with, but I can never turn a good pod down.

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've always wanted a 1/6 one too...let's hope this has better luck than the 1/6 Lost in Space pod...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The pod is CC's under development 1/6 unit. It's part of his Underwriters pieces so it won't be available as a kit. You can find out more HERE.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

So any more info on this? Is it a kit or not regarding the goheroshop?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> The pod is CC's under development 1/6 unit. It's part of his Underwriters pieces so it won't be available as a kit. You can find out more HERE.


What does that mean- I am unfamiliar with 'Underwriters pieces' and the link shows details but no explaination. Is it a contracted job for a third party? If so is it something that can be purchased?

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry Richard, here's better information. Basically the Underwriters system is that you pay for a fully built, super detailed model.

Details of the Underwriters system: http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/365

Price List: http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/366


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a fascinating arrangement. I can see how this would be attrative to certain collectors with deep love for the subject, deep pockets and no time available of perhaps skill level to produce one on their own. Considering the level of detail in the kits I can just imagine what is done with the 'studio scale' with full blown interiors.
Needless to say, way out of my league- I will console myself with the grail kit I already have (and eargly await the Aries 1b to be shipping soon.
Thanks for the insight- it is a whole side of modelmaking I had not heard of before but it all makes sense now.

.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I'd love to have the $500 back that Twinch stole from me! I could buy some of this cool new stuff.

I'm looking forward to my Aries someday, too. Though where I'll put something that big, I haven't a clue.

Lee


----------



## brundelfly (May 10, 2006)

I need a Keir Head for my 1/6 TWINCH SUIT. anyone?


----------

